# Should I take him in, or wait and see?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen has had diarrhea for the past 1.5 days. It' not canon butt, but not totally liquid, it's kinda like mud with some mucous. His diet has been pretty much the same. He's never had a problem until now. He usually gets a big chicken quarter in the morning, and tilapia or beef with some organ in the evening. Organ about 3-4 times a week. He's drinking water fine, gums are pink but I haven't taken a temp or heart rate as I don't think I should because he's acting normal. I'm planning on fasting him tomorrow. Should I take him to the vet?

ETA: I just remembered, he did eat grass just before his dinner today. He threw up after he ate grass of course...


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

If he's acting normally (no lethargy, drooling, looking really uncomfortable or bothered, etc.), I would wait and see, personally. Especially if you're able to get liquids in him to keep him hydrated.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

How often does he have a BM usually? i know mine is once a day or once every 2 days so a day and a half of loose stool really isn't a concern for me. could you have made a miscalculation in the amount of organ that he got? Did you pick through it at all so see if maybe there was an indicator of something he may have gotten into? For instance, today Tobi had a loose one and i found a ketchup packet in it


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Fast him a day then stick with the quarters only until he firms up. You might cut them up so you are feeding less for a few days.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tobi said:


> How often does he have a BM usually? i know mine is once a day or once every 2 days so a day and a half of loose stool really isn't a concern for me. could you have made a miscalculation in the amount of organ that he got? Did you pick through it at all so see if maybe there was an indicator of something he may have gotten into? For instance, today Tobi had a loose one and i found a ketchup packet in it


He goes about once everyday. I know for sure I didn't miscalculate on his food. I'm super anal about what and how much he gets. Since he's had diarrhea, he's only had organ once. I did look through it, with a popsicle stick, and there is nothing. Just mud and mucous...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the vet open tomorrow or would you need to take him to the emergency vet? 
It always happens to me - dog or cat get something that may or may not require a vet visit, but every time a coconut its the day before the weekend.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Is the vet open tomorrow or would you need to take him to the emergency vet?
> It always happens to me - dog or cat get something that may or may not require a vet visit, but every time a coconut its the day before the weekend.


My work is open tomorrow but I think I will just fast him tomorrow and give him plenty of water. If he doesn't improve, then I will take him in on Saturday...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly I wouldn't worry about it at all. Sounds like he may have gotten something from the environment or even possibly stress related (if something stressful or new occurred recently).

Fast him and then feed smaller portions for the next few days of only bone in chicken. 

I only tend to worry at all is when diarrhea (cannon butt) is paired with another symptom like lethargy and/or fever and/or vomiting (I wouldn't consider his episode of vomit after grass eating) occurring several days in a row. Just diarrhea alone isn't enough to make me worry.

Hope Aspen gets back to being right as rain ASAP!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He just pooped again right now, and it's still like mud but now it's dark brown in color. This is his third time today...

His temp is 100.2 isn't that a little low? What is normal?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

His temp is still in normal range 100-102.5. Try not to worry too much about him and just keep a watchful eye.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending "solid poop" vibes your way! I hope Aspen is back to normal soon. It seems to me that every once in a while Lucky will have a diarrhea/grass eating/vomiting episode. I just keep an eye on her, fast for a bit, feed less, and it has always cleared up in a few days. Keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update*

Well it's been 2 days now and he still hasn't pooped. He's still acting like his normal, goofy self though! :loco:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

YAAAY! He's solid again!!!

ETA: I forgot to mention, I found dirt in his water bowl. He's a dirt eater. I'm gonna go with chicken for 1-2 days and then add variety SLOWLY from there.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't worry too much, sometimes it just takes a day or two especially if he's had some meat only meals, i'm finding that when tobi has 2-3 of them back to back he won't poop for nearly 2.5 days  they must process it very very well.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tobi said:


> Don't worry too much, sometimes it just takes a day or two especially if he's had some meat only meals, i'm finding that when tobi has 2-3 of them back to back he won't poop for nearly 2.5 days  they must process it very very well.


Oh, I wasn't worried that he didn't poop for 2 days, it's happened a lot before. I just don't like to see him with diarrhea...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Oh, I wasn't worried that he didn't poop for 2 days, it's happened a lot before. I just don't like to see him with diarrhea...


oh somehow i confused myself! :lol: or misread!


----------

